# Beer Bread



## abigail4476 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Beer Bread*

3 c. self-rising flour, sifted
1 bottle beer
1/3 c. sugar
pinch salt

Preheat oven to 375.  Combine flour, beer, sugar and salt in a bowl to form a soft dough; place in a lightly greased bread pan.  Bake for one hour.  Remove from oven and brush with melted butter.


----------



## msmith (Feb 9, 2007)

Now that sounds good, I bet your using coors light for the beer (right or wrong) just thought Id ask.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

That is one neat recipe Mrs. Bosslady. Your gonna have to keep hanging out with us and sharing like this. ;)  

My Mrs. is going to make fun of me now though. I made a big speech about having everything we need and making sure while we were in town today because I *was not* going back to town this weekend. Well, now I'll have to sneak in for self-rising flour. :oops:  I suspect we're good to go on beer though. :shock:


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mrs. Bosslady...I like the sound of that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Actually, you can use all-purpose flour...just add 2 tsp. baking powder and a 1/2 tsp. salt.


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Heineken*...I prefer the_ green _bottles...they make cute flower vases.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Well, there goes my street cred.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

Alright, Ultramag gets beer bread and doesn't have to go to town. Since you saved me a trip to town I won't tell anyone about the Heineken thing. Don't want you getting jumped on the block just because you drink out of pretty green bottles. :p


----------



## smoked (Feb 10, 2007)

heiniken....oh dear.....that stuff smells like a skunk when you open it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I bet deejaydebbie would have a nice lager or ale of hers that would work nicely!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

Half hour until bread, smells good already.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

Out of the oven and brushed w/ buddha:






On the cooling rack:






Not bad I don't guess considering I ain't got no baker in me.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

Sliced and ready to eat: 






Does this look about right? It sure was good. Mrs. Mag ate two pieces and she absolutely refuses to drink beer, let alone Shiner Bock. Thanks for the recipe, definately a keeper. Very easy recipe.

FYI, used all-purpose flour with 2 tsp baking powder and Â½ tsp salt per Abigail's suggestion. Will try with self-rising flour next time to see if there is any difference.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 10, 2007)

Shoot Chad - I thought you said there weren't any baker in ya! Looks good to me. Good job, even if it wasn't smoked. Maybe you can redeem yourself by putting some smoked meat on it.

Ohh yeah, I guess the green bottles would go well with a smiley in a Pink Helmet with daisies ...


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks very nice!


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm still holding out for a new set of emoticons.  :mrgreen:


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 11, 2007)

Jeff you better hurry up .. she's loaded for bear!


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 11, 2007)

Bud and Heiniekin? why do people like skunky beer? Must be the commercials...

I'd go with my 1950's style Balantine Ale clone I think.


----------



## abigail4476 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I don't actually drink it...I just use it in the bread.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









*Abi's Lacking Street Cred List:*

1. Doesn't smoke meat (But I do eat what Jeff cooks....)
2. Buys beer for her bread, according to how pretty the bottle is...
3. Wants emoticons without military helmets
4. Doesn't actually drink the beer
5. Anyone care to add to the list?  :D


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 12, 2007)

Believe it or not ... I never liked beer until I decided to brew it myself. Much better than store bought stuff.

Yeah how come we only have helmet? Why no white hats?


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah how come we only have helmet? Why no white hats?

I like that idea....  better than white jackets...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I don't drink beer either, so I use the NA beer for cooking.  The last kind of regular beer I got, don't remember the brand, smelled like someone left something floating in it.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## payson (Feb 14, 2007)

"...Heiniekin? why do people like skunky beer? "

Good question! Green bottles make absolutely no sense from a craft beer perspective. Skunking is inevitable in them unless hops aren't used or only hop isomers are used. (Miller won't skunk for this very reason.. lackluster beer at best though.)
 Speaking of beer bread, try adding a handful of spent grains from the mash tun to your next batch. Delicious. Better yet, use freshly milled crystal malt for a little sweetness and texture!


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 14, 2007)

Just thought I would let you know that your bread tasted excellent.  I made a second loaf and added 4 teaspoons of caraway and it tasted even better.  Thats if you like rye bread. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## jord hawkins (May 15, 2007)

Abigail...great recipe!  I whipped this up today while I had a meatloaf in the smoker and it makes the *best* meatloaf sandwiches!!

For a pick of what i had for lunch go here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=4736


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

Jord -

It's good with rootbeer too, even gingerale.


----------

